# délka ve kmeni sloves (dát - dalo)



## Jagorr

Dobrý den. Měl by někdo po ruce poučku ke měnícím se délkám samohlásek ve kmeních sloves?.. Je to docela nepříjemný jev


----------



## Cautus

_Dobrý den,
snad by pomohlo vysvětlení z jazykového ústavu, který pravidla jazyka stanovuje._

*Střídání krátkých a dlouhých samohlásek při tvoření slov
Slovesa
Délka samohlásky základového slova se mění*
Délka samohlásky základového slova se mění při tvoření sloves příponami _‑at, ‑ovat, ‑it_, například u těchto sloves: _hrabat_ (k _hrábnout_), _sahat, protahovat, rozptylovat, skličovat_ (_sklíčit_); _mydlit_ (_mýdlo_), _hospodařit_ (_hospodář_), _zahradničit_ (_zahradník_), _pytlačit_ (_pytlák_).

*Délka samohlásky v slovotvorném základu se nemění*
Délka samohlásky v slovotvorném základu se nemění například u těchto slov: _sekat_ (k _seknout_), _stříkat_ (_stříknout_), _řadit_ (_řada_), _půlit_ (_půle_), _razítkovat_ (_razítko_), _rýmovat_ (_rým_).

*Dlouhá i krátká samohláska*
Dlouhou i krátkou samohlásku mají například tato slova: _stříhat_ –⁠ _střihat_ (k _střihnout_), _zdvíhat_ –⁠ _zdvihat_ (_zdvihnout_), _osídlovat_ –⁠ _osidlovat_ (_osídlit_), _rozmísťovat_ –⁠ _rozmisťovat_ (_rozmístit_).

Zdroj: prirucka.ujc.cas.cz/?id=730


----------



## German_lover

Dobry den.

Jaky je rozdil mezi  _stříhat_ –⁠ _střihat_ ?

Dekuji


----------



## jazyk

Žádný: https://prirucka.ujc.cas.cz/?slovo=stříhat+


----------

